# Do I need an AutoCal?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The AutoCal is the 'BNR tuner handheld'. 

If you already have an EFI Live Autocal that isn't registered to a vendor, or registered to a vendor who is willing to get a code from EFI Live to release it, or already registered to BNR (probably with BNR logo on the front), then you can use it. If it's already linked to a car's VIN you'll need to pay a $125 license fee to link it to another car. 

Since Jerry will sell you a new Autocal for $300, that puts a $175 upper limit on the value of any Autocal that's been linked to somebody else's car.


----------

